# Questions to make a graph



## nccube (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello guys, I'm just going to ask 2 simple questions:

*Age* and *speed*(3x3)

How *old* are you? Choose:
- 5 years- 10 years
- 11 years- 15 years
- 16 years- 20 years
- 21 years- 25 years
- 26 years- 30 years
- 31 or more

How *fast* are you? Choose:
- 5-10 sec
- 11-15 sec
- 16-20 sec
- 21-25 sec
- 26-30 sec
- 31-40 sec
- 41 sec or more

I'll post the graph when more than 100 people have answered
I start: 
11-15 years
11-15 seconds
Thank you!


----------



## ianini (Jun 18, 2010)

It's pretty much already made: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/age_vs_speed.html


----------



## nccube (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm not doing that, I'm trying to find out what's the most common age and the most common speed, not that


----------



## bobso2 (Jun 18, 2010)

Age: 15
speed: 19.09 avg of 100


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 18, 2010)

Age: 16-20
Speed: I'm going to say 11-15 because there is no category for 15.xy.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jun 18, 2010)

15
26-30
been doing this since March


----------



## Edward (Jun 18, 2010)

*


nccube said:



How fast are you? Choose:
- 5-10 sec (just faz)

Thank you!

Click to expand...



Wrong but whatever.

Age- 14
Speed- I guess I have to say 11-15.*


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 18, 2010)

11-15 age

16-20 sec


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jun 18, 2010)

Age: 15
Speed: 16-20 seconds


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 18, 2010)

Age:15
Speed:
16-20 seconds
Solved my first cube late March 2010.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 18, 2010)

Age: 14
Speed: er...... 15-16.......


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Age: 13 years
Speed: 11-15 seconds


----------



## nccube (Jun 18, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Age: 14
> Speed: er...... 15-16.......



I think I'll put you in the 11-15 sec group


----------



## Edward_Lin (Jun 18, 2010)

Age: 15
Speed: 11-15


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 18, 2010)

Age: 13
Average: ~45sec


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 18, 2010)

Edward_Lin said:


> Age: 15
> Speed: 11-15



With a nice sub 11 single in comp. with an n perm. Amazing.


----------



## ianini (Jun 18, 2010)

Age: 14
Speed: 11-15


----------



## riffz (Jun 18, 2010)

Edward said:


> *
> 
> 
> nccube said:
> ...


*

I thought your new personal best average of 12 was 14? How can you say you average 11-15? Seems somewhat low.

Age: 18
Speed: 17-18s*


----------



## Edward (Jun 18, 2010)

riffz said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


*
My latest averages are 13-14. I haven't done an a12 in a while, but I do a5's all the time.I'm getting alot of 12 singles too.
I'm not stupid kthnxbai.*


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 18, 2010)

age: 16-20 (18)
speed: 11-15 (~12)


----------



## Gollum999 (Jun 18, 2010)

Age: 18 (16-20)
Speed: 26-30


----------



## adimare (Jun 18, 2010)

Edward said:


> *
> 
> 
> nccube said:
> ...


*
Who else is sub 11?

Age: 25
Speed: 16-20*


----------



## Samania (Jun 18, 2010)

Age: 11-15 
Speed: 21-25 (if you're talking about avg. For single : 16-20)


----------



## shelley (Jun 18, 2010)

What exactly are you trying to prove/show with your graph?


----------



## Logan (Jun 19, 2010)

Age: 15 yr
Speed: 21- 25 sec.


----------



## Plaincow (Jun 19, 2010)

16 years- 20 years- im 16
31-41- i average id say 37sec


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 19, 2010)

age:12
speed: 20-23


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 19, 2010)

age: 16 
Speed: 27-35ish


----------



## Elliot (Jun 19, 2010)

Age: 16 years-20 years
Speed: I have a sub-16 average of 100 so let's say 11-15


----------



## cubemaster13 (Jun 19, 2010)

age 14
average 21-25


----------



## Escher (Jun 19, 2010)

Age: 16-20
Speed: Erm, 5-10 I guess now (if 10 is inclusive then definitely).


----------



## RealDeal (Jun 19, 2010)

Age: 16-20
Speed: 29-31


----------



## Luigimamo (Jun 19, 2010)

12 yrs,
21 - 25


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 19, 2010)

age : 11-15
speed: 16-20 when I'm in the zone


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 19, 2010)

Age: 15
Average: 20-23


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 19, 2010)

16 - 20
11 - 15


----------



## nccube (Jun 19, 2010)

Just to let you know: I've asked for help too in the Spanish forum (Rubikaz), so don't worry if I post the graph before we get to 100 replies

@shelley: The purpose of this graph is to show the difference between different age groups and speed groups and also see what are the most common ages for each speed

Thanks!


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jun 19, 2010)

11-15 years
41+sc or more but if i'm lucky
31-40


----------



## janelle (Jun 19, 2010)

Age: 16-20
Times: 21-25 sec (on good days) 26-30 sec (on bad days xP)


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jun 19, 2010)

Age: 12
Speed: 22 - 24


----------



## vvtopkar (Jun 19, 2010)

Age: 15
Speed: 15-20


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 19, 2010)

Age:16
Speed: 20


----------



## DT546 (Jun 19, 2010)

age: 11-15 
time: 31-40


----------



## nccube (Jun 25, 2010)

Come on! I've only got 57 answers in total and as I said I'll post the graph when I have more than 100


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 25, 2010)

Age: 11-15
Average: 16-20


nccube said:


> - 5-10 sec (just faz)


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=360708#post360708
Ah, yeah... >_>


----------



## Toad (Jun 25, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Age: 16-20
> Speed: I'm going to say 11-15 because there is no category for 15.xy.



This


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 25, 2010)

age: 16-20(16 just a week ago)
speed:20-25(21.xx)


----------



## Innocence (Jun 25, 2010)

Age: 16-20
Speed: 16-20  Well...I have reached 16-20, after switching methods it's 25-30...But put me down for 16-20

By the way, if you want to know all/most of the sub-10 cubers just look at this page.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 25, 2010)

Age: 18
Speed 21-25


----------



## David0794 (Jun 25, 2010)

Age: 16
Speed: 18


----------



## goshypimple (Jun 25, 2010)

age - 14
average - 13


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 25, 2010)

age 14
speed 16-20sec


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 25, 2010)

age 15
speed 16~20


----------



## shelley (Jun 25, 2010)

nccube said:


> Come on! I've only got 57 answers in total and as I said I'll post the graph when I have more than 100



You still haven't answered my question about what your graph is supposed to show or prove. There is little to no correlation between age and speed; you're completely ignoring much more important factors like time spent cubing. You might as well be collecting information on people's hair color and favorite snack for all the usefulness your data will provide.

If all you're looking for is most common age and most common speed... you do know you can create polls, right?


----------



## bwatkins (Jun 25, 2010)

16-20 : 31-40


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 25, 2010)

AGE: 11-15
Speed: 16-20


----------



## Regisiew (Jun 25, 2010)

11-15 age, 16-20 time


----------



## Tomk (Jun 25, 2010)

age = 10-15
time = 30-35


----------



## souljahsu (Jun 25, 2010)

age: 14
time: 55 average 
time cubing: 1 month


----------



## Owen (Jun 25, 2010)

I made a graph once. It was of favorite events.


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 25, 2010)

age:20
avg:20

LOOK AT THE CORRELATION OMG PROOF SHELLEY UR DUM


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 25, 2010)

Owen said:


> I made a graph once. It was of favorite events.


chart


----------



## nccube (Jun 26, 2010)

shelley said:


> You still haven't answered my question about what your graph is supposed to show or prove. There is little to no correlation between age and speed; you're completely ignoring much more important factors like time spent cubing. You might as well be collecting information on people's hair color and favorite snack for all the usefulness your data will provide.
> 
> If all you're looking for is most common age and most common speed... you do know you can create polls, right?



Yes, It's answered in 4th page, but I'll repeat again:
I just want to know what are the most common ages to be a cuber and also the most common speeds to put them together. For example there aren't any people who are more than 30 years old that are sub-15 (at the moment)

Owen, please add me in the 2x2 group


----------



## shelley (Jun 26, 2010)

nccube said:


> For example there aren't any people who are more than 30 years old that are sub-15 (at the moment)



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/age_vs_speed.html
Ron van Bruchem.

If you're considering everyone (and not just the fastest in a certain age group, as the above link does), age and speed have little to no correlation. Cubers between the ages of 10 and 15 for example will have a range of WR speed to well over a minute. It just depends on when they started and how long they've been at it.


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 12, 2011)

I've been cubing a little over a month, and i would say that my average is unreliable because im improving noticable every day now, but i am still 41+ today, hopefully by the end of the week i should have had a few sub 40 average solves (havent learnt 2 look OLL fully yet even lol).

Oh, and im 19.


----------

